# iPhone now available from Virgin Mobile Canada



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like it's finally available from Virgin Mobile:

http://www.virginmobile.ca/

Honestly the plans don't appear to be all that competitive--a bit disappointing really.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Link appears to send me to a blank page...

Anyhow, I'm quite honestly happy with my iPhone plan with Fido. No complaints.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry, they use the same URL to load two different pages (normal and smartphone product lists). I updated the link to point to their web site home page. Anyway, the prices are really no different. As it is now, I still think Fido and Rogers have the best options for iPhone users.


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

The page just keeps loading forever... must have a lot of traffic.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I am a Virgin customer and have been on hold for an hour now, with three redirects. I do not think they know what they are doing yet.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

JustAMacUser said:


> Anyway, the prices are really no different.


Don't expect anything that competes with everything else out there. Bell, Rogers and Telus have strategically priced themselves so that it looks like there is a difference, but the bottom line on your bill is essentially the same. The've made each other profitable by not competing and thus ensuring that they while they must split the pie the are still getting lots of expensive pie.

Virgin Mobile in Canada has been sold to Bell, Fido is owned by Rogers and Telus toes the line. Virgin=Bell=Rogers=Fido=Telus. Us? We pay the same no matter where we get the phone.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

iPhone not available in Manitoba and Saskatchewan (even though we do have Virgin Mobile avail. here). Three year contract.

Booo.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

What the heck is the 30-day plan with the Virgin Mobile iPhone? It looks like there is no contract with this plan, but you buy the iPhone outright without the subsidized price.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

yeeeha said:


> What the heck is the 30-day plan with the Virgin Mobile iPhone? It looks like there is no contract with this plan, but you buy the iPhone outright without the subsidized price.


When I went to the site and chose the 30-day plan, it was $699...


----------



## bluestormx (Apr 5, 2010)

not in Saskatchewan yet cause virgin uses Sasktel towers here. Sasktel is currently in process of upgrading to use GSM which the iPhone needs. I hear in August in saskatoon so hopefully virgin will have it then


----------



## ryerman (Mar 26, 2008)

Lars said:


> Link appears to send me to a blank page...
> 
> Anyhow, I'm quite honestly happy with my iPhone plan with Fido. No complaints.


Which Fido plan are you on? I'm currently with Fido on the 250 daytime minutes plan, on an old piece of junk phone. I'm looking to upgrade to the iPhone. How do you like it? I'm hesitant to sign a whole 3 year contract, but I also don't want to pay a ridiculous $600 for just the phone.


----------

